# Website finally up



## D-50 (Mar 2, 2008)

Just got my site online, www.ryandiciccophotography.com Its nothing great and Im still working on it but I wanted to get it online to motivate me to finish it up.  I have not yet marketed the site as I want to get everything complete before I activly steer people to the site. Just wanted some opinions on the site, how it looks on your monitor and any other comments.  I built it myself with limited knowledge of website design.


----------



## lextalionis (Mar 3, 2008)

I like the dark theme (usually do like them).  You've started off good...you'll be suprised how much change will take place over a short period of time.

-Roy


----------

